# Looking for info on this head badge



## luckyfind (May 18, 2015)

Hello fellas

I'm looking for info on this head badge. What era of bike did it come on? 1920's or 30's. Or is it earlier like teens era? The maker is H P Snyder. Any info is greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (May 18, 2015)

luckyfind said:


> [
> Hello fellas
> 
> I'm looking for info on this head badge. What era of bike did it come on? 1920's or 30's. Or is it earlier like teens era? The maker is H P Snyder. Any info is greatly appreciated.
> ...




I'm in no way an expert in badges, wouldn't even put my self into the badge amateur collector status but, if I touched that badge anywhere, 1st off, the stamping on it is superb but any time I see an "antique" like that, which appears to have been 'antiqued' it would be in suspect fake section filed as 'fantasy replica'. 

Nice badge but, that 'antique' look is just like all the china 'antiqued' bronze finishes in junk piles everywhere. And if it's cast metal, my red flags would elevate.


----------



## the tinker (May 18, 2015)

my red flag would be the swastikas. I know  Hitler hijacked the symbol but it never had nothing to do with the mohawks, or did it? I think Jeff is right, too good to be true. Heaven help us if the china starts making this stuff too.
If a few more of these start showing up, I vote its from china, if not you have a rare badge.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 18, 2015)

It's a real badge; from what I know can be as late as early 20's; and yes the same symbol can be found on tire treads, bells, and many other bicycle items that are pre-ww2... and yes, the symbol was a good luck symbol among tribes. 

Josh's Mohawk; you can kind of see the side profile of the badge (same profile) I'm asking Josh for a close up photo of the badge...





1920's HP Snyder Mohawk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 18, 2015)

*leave no doubts*

Josh's Mohawk


----------



## the tinker (May 18, 2015)

Sure never brought anyone good luck.......


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 18, 2015)

rare authentic badge

On a related note the tetraskelion is a similar symbol of rotational symmetry, and is the primary feature on the flag of the Isle of Man where the worlds oldest Motorcycle race is held annually. 

Isle of Man


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2015)

the tinker said:


> my red flag would be the swastikas. I know  Hitler hijacked the symbol but it never had nothing to do with the mohawks, or did it? I think Jeff is right, too good to be true. Heaven help us if the china starts making this stuff too.
> If a few more of these start showing up, I vote its from china, if not you have a rare badge.




That cross has been noted in South Central America (Maya) and North America (Navajo) and that symbol/cross has been around way before Christ or Hitler. Make note that the German swastika is never horizontal and vertical. It's always on 45 degree angles. Just a little info so that you can differentiate between and evil and good Swastika. Also most of these crosses show up clockwise but I've noted a few that were facing counter clockwise.


Here is an arial shot of a building at the navel base in San Diego.


----------



## luckyfind (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the great info fellas. I've only known the bad side to the swastika. Nice knowing that there's a brighter side. Now I'm on the hunt for a HP Snyder Mohawk bicycle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chitown (May 20, 2015)

Interesting side note on Homer P Snyder:





Homer P Snyder was a United States Representative from New York from March 4, 1915 to March 3, 1925. He was chairman of the Committee on Indian Affairs (Sixty-sixth through Sixty-eighth Congresses) and a member of the Committee on World War Veterans' Legislation (Sixty-eighth Congress). 

The Indian Citizenship Act of 1924, also known as the Snyder Act, was proposed by Representative Homer P. Snyder (R) of New York and granted full U.S. citizenship to America's indigenous peoples, called "Indians" in this Act. (The Fourteenth Amendment already defined as citizens any person born in the U.S., but only if "subject to the jurisdiction thereof"; this latter clause excluded anyone who already had citizenship in a foreign power such as a tribal nation.) The act was signed into law by President Calvin Coolidge on June 2, 1924. It was enacted partially in recognition of the thousands of Indians who served in the armed forces during World War I.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 23, 2015)

Back when every kid had a big chief tablet...


----------

